# First Alaskan Pic



## Cory (Jul 8, 2013)

This is the first one (out of about 400) that I've yet processed. Any critique would be very welcome and I'll post a link to like 10 or so of my best when done. Thanks.
My picture's too big so here's a link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/corysteiner/9237322160/#


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice shot, great timing. 

I'd have preferred it at a wider FoV - not cutting off those extending wings. Looks a bit backfocused, and probably a little more DoF would have been good as well.

Not sure if it's a new Flickr thing (compression), or something about the post processing, but the full size image has an almost oil-on-canvas-filter look that my T1i images didn't have. I see it even on the in-focus regions, so I'd guess it's not a 100-400L bokeh issue.

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Cory (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I have many others that are much better composed, but this one's the culmination of about 75 pictures of catching the fish, dragging it through the water (it was too big to fly with), then eating its head on the rocks, trying to fly away with it, dropping it and then his friends starting to circle. Not sure what happened after that. I'll capture each phase of the above in a concise collection.


----------



## Cory (Jul 8, 2013)

Here's another:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/corysteiner/9234908109/#

The more static ones are "nicer" pics, but the action here was created by some sort of meld between my finger and a higher being. 
Any LR4 processing tips would be great (if possible). I just kind of work my way down the Develop Module without really knowing what I'm doing.
Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2013)

There's still something 'painterly' about the full size image, when I view it on Flickr. Here's a screenshot. Does it look like this to you, in LR?


----------



## Cory (Jul 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> There's still something 'painterly' about the full size image, when I view it on Flickr. Here's a screenshot. Does it look like this to you, in LR?


It does look like that in LR. I wonder if I'm creating that with incorrect LR use - maybe something with the sharpening and/or noise reduction? 
I have about 350 pics and only sorted out 4. I'm going to reset them and start over. Any tips on how to flow through LR4 (if you get a chance)? Any input would be very welcomed. I have a basic working knowledge, but am somewhat of a rookie.
Thanks.


----------



## Cory (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks like I probably overdid it a little with the sharpening and/or noise reduction.
I shot everything in RAW, but probably don't want to hang out at the computer for hours and hours (with 350 or so pictures). Is it maybe not a bad idea to, as long as the photo is pretty "good to go", maybe choose a camera picture style at the bottom of the Develop Module and then maybe some minor fine-tuning from there (if necessary) just to keep it easy?
Any LR workflow tips would be great especially where there's hundreds of pictures to deal with.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2013)

Cory said:


> Any LR workflow tips would be great especially where there's hundreds of pictures to deal with.



Hopefully someone else will chime in, I use DxO Optics Pro for RAW conversions (and Aperture for library management).


----------



## Cory (Jul 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > Any LR workflow tips would be great especially where there's hundreds of pictures to deal with.
> ...


I went to camera profiles at the bottom right of the Develop Module, found the "best" one, synced a bunch and then fine tuned. It's still been hell, but I'm done, have picked out my 71 favorites and will post an online album later on tonight or so.


----------



## Cory (Jul 12, 2013)

The top-70:

http://cruiseaska.shutterfly.com/


----------



## Vossie (Jul 12, 2013)

Cory said:


> This is the first one (out of about 400) that I've yet processed. Any critique would be very welcome and I'll post a link to like 10 or so of my best when done. Thanks.
> My picture's too big so here's a link:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/corysteiner/9237322160/#



Good catch


----------

